# Glenwood - 3 parks/6 features RICD



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have not floated that section, but what is un-alluring about it?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

It is a mellow stretch with about (3) class II rapids. It is plenty alluring though....ramps are packed on summer weekends.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds pretty amazing actually! Here's some key points from the article:

Guaranteed flows of 1,250cfs from 4/1 to 9/30 annually, 46 days above 2,000cfs, and 6 days above 4,000cfs.

3 features with 2 waves each at: No Name/Million Dollar (upstream of No Name exit), in Horseshoe Bend (just below No Name Exit, both accessible from pullouts/parking), and abreast of Two Rivers Park just upstream of the confluence with the Roaring Fork.

For those who have never been down from Grizzly Creek, yes it's a bit slow, normally class II. This might spice it up or it might be park and play or both. At high water who knows what might form!

Also, the Glenwood Wave itself was reworked this winter. The deep end looks promising and was giving up spins and limited blunts with the possibility of loops already at these low flows. The offset is that the boat chute wave looks like it will require higher flows before functioning as before the change, estimated by the design team to be needing 300cfs more for same function.

Overall a great move forward, following in Grand County (of all places) footprints regarding the planned park at Pumphouse on the Upper C. Let's hope it passes and is actually enforced. 

It's also worth noting that the people involved in the wave/parks down here are well aware of our late/early season value to the state boating community and we are planning features that function well at those lower flows that run when much else of the state is dead. We hope you agree that there are already plenty of high water features available, though of course we aim to succeed at both high and low flows, just with an emphasis on lower flows.


----------

